# Neue Samsung 840 Evo hängt andauernd



## enforcer84 (23. Dezember 2013)

*Neue Samsung 840 Evo hängt andauernd*

Hi,

ich habe mir vor kurzem die Samsung 840 Evo mit 250 GB zugelegt und habe auch gleich mein System auf dieser SSD neu aufgesetzt. Die Installation von Windows Ultimate 64 bit lief problemlos, Boardtreiber etc. installiert und alles OK. Dann hatte ich Magician installiert und die OS Optimization auf maximale Zuverlässigkeit gestellt und auch zusätzlich die Performance Optimization durgeführt, bis dahin alles OK.
Nun nach ein paar Tagen normalen nutzens des Rechners tauchen andauernd hänger auf, der Courser bleibt z.B. im Browser (Firefox) einfach hängen oder behält irgendeine Form bei z.B. Zeilenmarker etc. ,halt wo man seit dem letzten hänger drauf war. Buttons die man anklickt reagieren dann teilweise auch nicht. In der Zeit des hängens lässt sich auch der Taskmanager nicht öffnen. Der AHCI Modus ist aktiviert und die Platte ist am 6 Gb/s (SATA 3) Port angeschlossen. Ist die Platte nun defekt oder funktionieren irgenwelche treiber nicht, ich bin ratlos und habe auch schon Dr.Google gefragt und nichts wirklich hilfreiches gefunden. Würde mich freuen wenn irgend jemand helfen kann und Lösungswege weiss oder gleiche Probleme hatte und eine Lösung gefunden hat. 

Mein System: ASUS M5A97 R2.0-AMD FX 6100-Gigabyte GTX 560Ti-8 Gb Ram 1333Mhz Geil Enhanced Corsa-Be Quiet Pure Power L8 630W-Win 7 Ultimate 64Bit 

Gruss Andi


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neue Samsung 840 Evo hängt andauernd*

Hast Du den Rapid-Mode aktiviert? Dann würde ich den mal wieder testweise (oder dauerhaft) deaktivieren, ist eh Blödsinn:*** closer look at RAPID DRAM caching on the Samsung 840 EVO SSD - The Tech Report - Page 1[/url]

Ansonsten würde ich den ganzen Samsung Magician Verschlimmbesserungs-Kram weglassen und deinstallieren.


----------



## OberstFleischer (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neue Samsung 840 Evo hängt andauernd*

Welche Fehler werden denn in der Ereignissanzeige von deinem "Windows Ultimate 64 bit"aufgeführt ?


----------



## enforcer84 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neue Samsung 840 Evo hängt andauernd*

Hi,

danke für eure Antworten.

@Softy,, den Rapid Modus habe ich nur kurz aktiviert gehabt da du mir ja geschrieben hattest das er da nur meinen Arbeitsspeicher als Dattenpuffer nutzt von daher habe ich ihn deaktiviert. Konnte eh keine grossartige Leistungssteigerung feststellen. Magician hab ich erstmal deinstalliert , mal schauen ob es besserung bringt. Aber Danke erstmal.

@OberstFleischer, leider weiss ich nicht welches dieser Protokolle du meinst , denn die Liste ist lang. Meinst du die Lokalen , die der Hardware oder von Windows und Windows macht die Liste ja noch Länger. Also die Liste von dem Protokoll die gleich angezeigt wird wenn ich die Ereignisprotokolle öffne ist mit Ausrufezeichen gefüllt und ein paar Rote Fehler sind auch zu sehen. Die meisten aber sind glaub ich auf meine erzwungenen Shutdowns zurück zu führen.
Warnung    23.12.2013 13:41:48    Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    23.12.2013 13:41:48    Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    23.12.2013 13:27:08    Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    23.12.2013 13:27:08    Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    23.12.2013 02:34:12    Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    23.12.2013 02:34:12    Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    23.12.2013 02:25:47    Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    23.12.2013 02:25:46    Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    23.12.2013 01:54:51    Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    22.12.2013 23:51:23    Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    22.12.2013 23:51:23    Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    21.12.2013 18:02:05    Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    21.12.2013 16:57:46    Diagnostics-Performance    500    Desktopfenster-Manager-Überwachung
Warnung    21.12.2013 16:23:52    Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    21.12.2013 15:34:31    Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    21.12.2013 15:34:30    Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    21.12.2013 14:56:26    Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    21.12.2013 04:17:34    Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    21.12.2013 04:17:33    Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    20.12.2013 15:39:33    Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    20.12.2013 15:39:32    Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    20.12.2013 15:23:24    Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    20.12.2013 15:17:22    Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    20.12.2013 15:17:22    Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    20.12.2013 04:39:14    Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    20.12.2013 04:39:13    Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    20.12.2013 04:15:54    Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    20.12.2013 04:15:53    Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    20.12.2013 03:58:07    Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    20.12.2013 03:58:07    Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    19.12.2013 07:19:24    Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    19.12.2013 06:54:05    Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    19.12.2013 06:54:05    Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    19.12.2013 06:51:45    Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    19.12.2013 05:05:11    Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    19.12.2013 05:05:11    Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    18.12.2013 12:37:23    Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    18.12.2013 12:37:23    Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    17.12.2013 13:20:47    Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    17.12.2013 13:20:47    Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    16.12.2013 22:59:06    Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    16.12.2013 22:59:05    Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    16.12.2013 10:27:07    Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    15.12.2013 14:48:02    Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    15.12.2013 03:10:28    Diagnostics-Performance    500    Desktopfenster-Manager-Überwachung
Warnung    15.12.2013 01:27:14    Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    14.12.2013 03:27:14    Diagnostics-Performance    201    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    14.12.2013 03:27:14    Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    14.12.2013 02:14:56    Diagnostics-Performance    500    Desktopfenster-Manager-Überwachung
Fehler    14.12.2013 00:26:00    Diagnostics-Performance    203    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    14.12.2013 00:26:00    Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    14.12.2013 00:09:31    Diagnostics-Performance    102    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    14.12.2013 00:09:31    Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    14.12.2013 00:09:31    Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    14.12.2013 00:06:02    Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    13.12.2013 23:56:58    Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    13.12.2013 23:05:53    Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    13.12.2013 22:45:00    Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    13.12.2013 21:14:25    Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    13.12.2013 21:14:25    Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung
Fehler    13.12.2013 21:07:11    Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    13.12.2013 20:33:05    Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    13.12.2013 20:33:05    Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    13.12.2013 20:22:33    Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    13.12.2013 20:22:33    Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    13.12.2013 20:18:41    Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    13.12.2013 20:18:41    Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    13.12.2013 20:12:48    Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    13.12.2013 20:12:48    Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    13.12.2013 20:07:04    Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    13.12.2013 20:07:04    Diagnostics-Performance    200    Herunterfahr-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    13.12.2013 19:58:05    Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung
Warnung    13.12.2013 19:50:27    Diagnostics-Performance    100    Systemstart-Leistungsüberwachung


----------



## mrtvu (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neue Samsung 840 Evo hängt andauernd*

Probiere auch den IDE-Mode. Ev. internen Card-Reader abstecken, bei mir hat es geholfen, die Slow-Motion-Freezes sind weg.


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neue Samsung 840 Evo hängt andauernd*

Den IDE Modus würde ich nicht probieren, das ginge eh nur mit einer Änderung in der Windows Registry oder einer Windows Neuinstallation.


----------



## enforcer84 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neue Samsung 840 Evo hängt andauernd*

Also das deinstallieren von Magician hat leider nicht geholfen ist leider immernoch so. Wie man den AHCI MOdus nachträglich aktiviert weiss ich , aber wie es beim IDE aussieht weiss ich nicht.


----------



## mrtvu (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neue Samsung 840 Evo hängt andauernd*

internen Cardreader abhängen, der hat oft Kurzschlüsse wegen Staub und Feuchtigkeit und verursacht Slow-Motion-Freezes im Windows-Explorer oder beim Runterfahren. Einfach probieren und uns bescheid sagen


----------



## enforcer84 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neue Samsung 840 Evo hängt andauernd*

Also einen Cardreader hab ich nicht angeschlossen, aber ich hab deinen Tipp versucht den IDE Mode zu probieren und bis jetzt hab ich keine auffälligkeiten wahrgenommen. Ich hoffe mal es bleibt so obwohl ich über 100 MB/s im lesen und schreiben verloren hab. Aber sollte es so sein das es ab jetzt funzt müsste es es doch unstimmigkeiten mit dem AHCI Treiber geben oder? Würde vielleicht ein Bios Flash helfen?

Danke erstmal


----------



## hbf878 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neue Samsung 840 Evo hängt andauernd*



enforcer84 schrieb:


> Aber sollte es so sein das es ab jetzt funzt müsste es es doch unstimmigkeiten mit dem AHCI Treiber geben oder? Würde vielleicht ein Bios Flash helfen?


Windows lädt nur die Treiber, die für die jeweiligen Controller / Geräte benötigt werden. Da sollte es keine Probleme geben. 

Aus der Ereignisanzeige wäre das Protokoll Benutzerdefinierte Ansichten -> administrative Ereignisse interessant. Ein Screenshot würde reichen.

Generell würde ich die "Optimizations" des Magician nicht empfehlen. Wenn Windows (7, 8, 8.1) auf einer SSD installiert wird, stellt Windows normalerweise alles richtig ein. Die SSDs von heute (gerade die von Samsung) sind normalerweise so zuverlässig, dass ein paar Gigabyte Schreibleistung mehr oder weniger nicht schaden sollten.


----------



## OberstFleischer (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neue Samsung 840 Evo hängt andauernd*

Hast du den richtigen AHCI-Treiber für deinen Chipsatz ? Der wäre schon essentiell für deine SSD ! Nur die Fehler der Administrativen Ereignisse.


----------



## ich111 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neue Samsung 840 Evo hängt andauernd*

Windows AHCI und fertig


----------



## mrtvu (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neue Samsung 840 Evo hängt andauernd*



enforcer84 schrieb:


> Also einen Cardreader hab ich nicht angeschlossen, aber ich hab deinen Tipp versucht den IDE Mode zu probieren und bis jetzt hab ich keine auffälligkeiten wahrgenommen. Ich hoffe mal es bleibt so obwohl ich über 100 MB/s im lesen und schreiben verloren hab. Aber sollte es so sein das es ab jetzt funzt müsste es es doch unstimmigkeiten mit dem AHCI Treiber geben oder? Würde vielleicht ein Bios Flash helfen?
> 
> Danke erstmal


 
Die Windows AHCI Treiber haben schnellere Übertragungsraten aber führen oft zu Slow-Motion-Freezes im Windows-Explorer und beim Runterfahren. Die ASUS Mainboard-Treiber funktionieren nicht immer im AHCI-Mode, bei mir nur im IDE-Mode aber führen nicht zu Freezes und bieten langsamere Übertragungsraten.

BIOS-Update habe ich bei meinem Board ASUS P5Q versucht, sogar gemodeten BIOS habe ich probiert, leider funktioniert die SSD nur im IDE Mode zuverlässig. Was sollst, mir ist lieber ich habe keine Aufhänger, dafür verzichte ich auf Benchmark-Rekorde...

Du kannst auch versuchen die SSD an einem anderen SATA-Slot einzustecken, es sind oft zwei Controller zuständig, einer für 2 SATA-Slots und der zweite für weitere 4 SATA-Slots, einfach ausprobieren.

Bei mir habe ich schon alles und wirklich alles ausprobiert, leider nur IDE-Mode zuverlässig, es bleibt so und basta bis zum nächsten PC-Upgrade.

Windows lädt die AHCI-Treiber (vom ASUS-Mainboard-Treiber/Dienst IaStore.sys oder Original Windows-AHCI-Treiber/Dienst msahci.sys) aber IDE ist meistens immer möglich egal ob der Dienst geladen wird oder nicht.


----------



## enforcer84 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neue Samsung 840 Evo hängt andauernd*

Hmm..., dachte ich hätte im IDE Mode Ruhe aber es sollte wohl nicht sein, jetzt erkennt hin und wieder meine SSD nicht und ich soll über strg-alt-entf neustarten. Ob ich den richtigen AHCI Treiber nutze weiss ich nicht aber ich hoffe doch, bin da nicht so bewandert mit darum wende ich mich ja an Euch. Das Ereignisprotokoll ist ziemlich lang , darum musste ich mehrere Shots machen.


----------



## mrtvu (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neue Samsung 840 Evo hängt andauernd*



enforcer84 schrieb:


> Hmm..., dachte ich hätte im IDE Mode Ruhe aber es sollte wohl nicht sein, jetzt erkennt hin und wieder meine SSD nicht und ich soll über strg-alt-entf neustarten. Ob ich den richtigen AHCI Treiber nutze weiss ich nicht aber ich hoffe doch, bin da nicht so bewandert mit darum wende ich mich ja an Euch. Das Ereignisprotokoll ist ziemlich lang , darum musste ich mehrere Shots machen.


 
Interessant sind die kritischen Fehler und die normalen Fehler. Die Nummer dieser Fehler würde ich bei Google eingeben und vielleicht gibt es bei Microsoft oder in Foren einige Ratschläge.

Warnungen sind meistens zu ignorieren.


----------



## OberstFleischer (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neue Samsung 840 Evo hängt andauernd*

Stell ne Garantieanfrage und schick die SSD ein. Die wird dann getauscht und du kannst sie dann zu 99% als Fehlerquelle ausschließen. Natürlich erwähnen, daß das bei einem frisch installierten System passiert.


----------



## enforcer84 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neue Samsung 840 Evo hängt andauernd*

Hallo zusammen,

habe mal den Tipp von mrtvu genutzt und bin da auf ein Problem mit meinen Grakatreiber gestossen der sich im Ereignisprotokoll mit der Quelle "nvlddmkm" öfter wiederholte. Habe das denn mal gegooglt und in einem Windowsforum was gefunden, scheinbar gab es einige Treiberprobleme bei der 400 und 500er Serie die diese freezes im Browser verursachten. Irgendwie haben wohl Flashanwendungen den Vram überlastet oder so. Auf jeden Fall stand da das man den 314er Treiber wieder installieren solle, wo die Probleme anscheinend noch nicht auftraten. Also gelesen und getan, siehe da es funzt. Keine auffälligkeiten mehr, keine freezes und der AHCI Mode ist auch wieder aktiv und meine SSD rennt wieder. Komisch find ich nur das ich den aktuellen 331er Treiber auf meiner HDD installiert hatte und es da reibungslos funktionierte. Aber egal es funktioniert und gut is, danke an Alle für die Tipps.

Gruss Andi


----------



## Softy (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neue Samsung 840 Evo hängt andauernd*

Sachen gibts... Naja, hauptsache es läuft wieder alles flüssig. Danke für die Rückmeldung


----------



## mrtvu (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neue Samsung 840 Evo hängt andauernd*

Teste noch ein Weilchen... vielleicht kommt der Hänger noch :p

*gg*

Ich hoffe nicht für dich! Danke für die Rückmeldung.


----------



## Ulami (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neue Samsung 840 Evo hängt andauernd*



enforcer84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe mal den Tipp von mrtvu genutzt und bin da auf ein Problem mit meinen Grakatreiber gestossen der sich im Ereignisprotokoll mit der Quelle "nvlddmkm" öfter wiederholte. Habe das denn mal gegooglt und in einem Windowsforum was gefunden, scheinbar gab es einige Treiberprobleme bei der 400 und 500er Serie die diese freezes im Browser verursachten. Irgendwie haben wohl Flashanwendungen den Vram überlastet oder so. Auf jeden Fall stand da das man den 314er Treiber wieder installieren solle, wo die Probleme anscheinend noch nicht auftraten. Also gelesen und getan, siehe da es funzt. Keine auffälligkeiten mehr, keine freezes und der AHCI Mode ist auch wieder aktiv und meine SSD rennt wieder. Komisch find ich nur das ich den aktuellen 331er Treiber auf meiner HDD installiert hatte und es da reibungslos funktionierte. Aber egal es funktioniert und gut is, danke an Alle für die Tipps.
> 
> Gruss Andi



Danke fürs Posten. Ich war auch von dem Mist betroffen und hatte meinem Mainboard die Schuld gegeben. Mir war aufgefallen, dass das nur bei geringer Last auftritt und dachte es hat was dem Stepping zu tun. 

Mir hat dann geholfen, die Energiesparfunktionen der Graphikkarte abzudrehen (teils auch für manche einzelnen Anwendungen). So als workaround für Leute, die die neuen Treiber wollen/brauchen.


----------



## mrtvu (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Neue Samsung 840 Evo hängt andauernd*



Ulami schrieb:


> Danke fürs Posten. Ich war auch von dem Mist betroffen und hatte meinem Mainboard die Schuld gegeben. Mir war aufgefallen, dass das nur bei geringer Last auftritt und dachte es hat was dem Stepping zu tun.
> 
> Mir hat dann geholfen, die Energiesparfunktionen der Graphikkarte abzudrehen (teils auch für manche einzelnen Anwendungen). So als workaround für Leute, die die neuen Treiber wollen/brauchen.


 
Vor 5 Jahren mit meiner Geforce waren auch nicht alle Treiber stabil, die älteren Treiber waren deutlich stabiler als die neuen.


----------

